# what do your freinds and family think of your dog?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

my family LOVES my dog and every other pit i owned. but, one of my freinds really irked me yesterday when they said i should get rid of my dog cuz it is a pit and they are dangerouse but when was the last time my dog ever bit anyone exept on accident when rough housing? NEVER! when was the last time her golden retriever lab mix bit any one? yesterday when i walked through the door! well i didnt even walk through it! she opened the door to greet me and her dog ran to me and got me good on my arm and she trusts him around her kids! thats like the third tim he bit me and the 50th time hes ever bitten any one. one time her 13 year old son was playing fetch out side came back and had teeth marks and welts in his neck and was crying his eyes out so she smacked jojo (the dog) with a roled up news paper a few times and told her son basically it was his fault for getting jojo so riled up! ( the nerve of some people to say apbts are vicous when look at there "role model" dogs.) my old foster father also says pits and rotties are dangerouse and he watches the dog whisperer! oh well, more power to those who arent so close minded!


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

please tell me you put her in her place when she said that about your dog when her's is a nutcase?


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

everyone that seen my little pup so far says shes cute and what not and shes a good dog. but my mom is the only one that seems to have a little bit of a problem with her but it passes over time. but my dad LOVES her


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i told her yeah my dogs a real killer! he scratched me while we were wrestling then he saw i was hurt and started licking the scratch i better put him to sleep asap!!!!!!!!!!and your dog is so perfect! look at those beutiful teeth marks on my arm how can i ever thank him! she just looked dumbfounded.


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Most people love her. My sisters especially cant get enough of her. They cant get over how cute she is and love her playful tempermant. My girlfriends like her and play with her and that, but male friends cant say any of them really like her a great deal because she dosnt like men and so she makes sure they all know that Lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well when we first got onyx my moms bf HATED and i mean HATED pitbulls and now that onyx stayed the night afew times over their house he is in love with onyx!!infact he was recomending that i breed onyx so he can take a puppy!! but i dont think im gonna breed him. he is a great looking dog but theres too manny risks. everyone who meets onyx loves him!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*educational moment*

Speaking of putting someone in their place due to mis-information, I took the opportunity for an educational moment last night in puppy school.
A guy had a 15 week old mastiff (gorgeous!) and I asked if he had gotten any friction about his dog due to BSL. He said "What is that?" I briefly explained and his response was "I thought that only pertained to pit bulls." tsk, tsk, tsk. Then I realized how much I have learned here. Thank you all elders for the information you have freely shared on many levels. Let us all keep our eyes focused in the eyes of the public on 1 enemy --BSL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good job Blue! Yeah, we need to get together and make informative radio commercials and tv commercials.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

When i got my female everyone including my parents were all against it. I got the typical "why would you want a dog that attacks people and what about your 6 yr old daughter you cant trust those dogs." Well now that i have had her for over a year everyone that meets her loves her. My family always tells me to bring her to all family events. It feels so good to have changed so many people’s views on these wonderful dogs. A few months ago I added a new white and brindle APBT to the family and everyone could not wait to meet him and play with him. I really does make me happy to help out the breeds reputation by having two wonderful dogs that people love to be around.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

My family loves my dogs!But when it comes to walking them people are always running away from me,When i take them to the dog park other owners are always skeptical..i hate this so much.i have two young children and neighbors always comment about "how crazy am i to have a pitbull next to my kids knowing how violent they are"..and i simply reply back and say there like kids if u raise a kid to be vicious,violent with no compassion what so ever, their going to be horrible human beings in the future.Its not the kind of breed its the kind of example you set for the dog. If you raise your dog with nothing but love i assure you that you will have a companion that has nothing but love back for you...and this goes for every breed out there not just "pitbulls"


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

well, my family hates the idea that i have 2 pits!!! they are the typical people that the only thing they know is what they hear from the news. plus last year the 2 of them got into a spat and my hands got caught in the middle and i had several bad cuts on each hand. this was my fault by not being smart when we went to break up the spat. so my parents think that they tasted blood now they are going to be blood thristy!!! my sister will not let her boys in the house with the dogs since then!! but my wifes parents love them and she takes them over to visit and play with her parents. her children tell everyone that are pits are wussies. the grand kid love them to death and that is all he wants to do is come over and play with them all the time. her kids bring friends over just to meet the dogs!!! our neighbors are typical news watchers. they pick up their kids and run!!! like they are going to eat them. i really do not care what people, my family or the neighbors think because they don't live with us nor do they really have to be around them!! i have good loving dogs that love us as much as we love them!!!!! we enjoy them very much and now we would not know what to do without them!!! my family are not dog people and janet's family are dog people!!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well pretty much everyone in my family owns at least 1 APBT so I don't get no grief!!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

My family and davids love our dogs. My mom was scared at first because of the public but she loves her granddogs now and she takes them when we have to go out of town and cant take them with us.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Pretty much only my dad is comfortable around mine...


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had dogs all my life. Pits for the last 25 yrs. After the first one I saw that no other breed could even come close to being all that my pit bull was. So after 25 yrs the people that were open enough to get to know what a real pit bull was like still come around and have nothing but good to say about pits. The ones that believed all the media drama bs got to see the second side of the story. It totally changed thier view of the breed. Anybody that wasn't/isnt open minded enough to check them out first hand before running off thier mouth isn't welcome at my place anyway.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

umm... my family does not like them at all the only person that likes them is my moms bf he use to have 9 at one time. my mom is affriad of my older one snoop everytime she comes over shes like ohh yay he remembers me.... she thinks if he dosent remember her hell bite which he would never do. with my lil girl shes ok with but sometimes she says because i show her so much love shell to be lax when she gets big and thats bad... i dont think it will be bad, shes nine months now and she never leaves my side even when we go outside w/o a leash. when i was stayin at her house while times got rough sometimes she would ask to walk karma and of course i would let her hopin that my mom would get use to her and see what a womderfull dog she is, when she was comin back i walked outside to go over my nieghbors house and karma was all happy to see me so i told my mom to let the leash go and she didnt want to, when i went in the house i asked her why didnt she and she said cuz the other nieghbors dog was out and she didnt want karma to bite the other dog.... and at this time karma was 8months...and my relitive dont "approve" my dogs and everytime i talk to them they ask how their doin and i tell them but they never hestitate to say "u need to be careful w/ thoes dogs"..... yup k love u too BYE....w/e though they dont "approve" of anything i do and it will never stop me from doin anythin. they say the same things about me ridin... it dangerous ur a lady u shouldnt be doin that, and u shouldnt be havin thoes dogs either blah blah blah.... "the family" as what me and my mom calls them... well were like night and day, id rather e gettin my nails dirty than gettin em done, id rather work on my own car than bring it to someone...."the family" doesnt approve lol whatelse is new lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah i hate that. a few people in my family are like that as well. they all know i only had pitbulls for dogs my entire life and alls well that ends well!! any way my grandmothers favorite saying is "they are beutiful to look at but they can never be trusted!!" that just gets under my skin when she says that cuz she knows damb well i never got hurt by any of my dogs!!!!!!!!


----------

